# Drum in January



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I left Virginia Tuesday morning for Hatteras. I needed a Wheels Reels crossbar for a new Abu 7500C3. I got to Hatteras Jack a couple of hours later. Man, those guys are awsome. Vinny came in on his day off to do the conversion. I got to talking with Jimmy at the shop, and he let me in on a little hole he said's been producing.

Let's just say it's on Pea Island. 

I got there to find I had the beach to myself. Just and a few fat gulls who were checkin' me out. 

Solitude.  

I got my lines in the water about Noon. Nothing at all. No stripers, no doggies, no skates and birds being lazy. Nothing at all.

Two and a half hours later and I was about to pack it up. I start to reel in my 1509 when the reel on my Inferno starts screaming. I pick it up and it's a monster. I'm thinkin' it's a biter or the world record striper. The whole time I'm lookin' for a fin. 

I horse this thing in. It's a great fight, with both of us pullin' hard . Finally I get it in the wash and realize it's a drum. 

I can't believe it. A drum from the beach on Pea Island Jan. 9. With a strong WSW wind, ta boot.  

Got it unbuttoned and pull out the tape. My personal best ... 49" to fork and FAT.

I took a couple of pics, but they aren't very good. The tape wouldn't stay in place with the stong wind, so it's hard to tell the actual size of this monster. I'll post them later ... I left my UBS cable at work.

Cdog was on the island and met me at the spot. Clay, it was great fishin' with ya. Sorry the grass moved in once ya got there. As always, it was great spending some time on the beach with ya.

I'm happy to say 2007 is startin' off well for me.

(Note to self, remember to bring Jimmy a few beers.) 

Drum in January.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Let's just say when he called me last night I thought either he was on fire, he had hit the Lottery or he had caught a BIG Drummy  
Had to hit replay on the phone to understand that it was a big drummie and he was stoked.
Good going Jeff and leave it up to you to catch some bigun that had gotten lost and was lookn for lunch before headn South. :beer:


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Way to go Jeff. Shooter told me about it on the phone yesterday. Said you sounded pretty excited! Rightfully so!


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

first sharks now drum whats next for january this is turning out to be an awesome year already 

I NEED TO GO FISHING :fishing:


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Very nicee fish, be down myself for 8 days statring this Friday.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Good going Jeff. Now that you've learned how to post picture, where are they?


Mike, good luck down there and enjoy your time. I might head down there for the weekend myself.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Crawfish that was rude!!!!!!!
He is down south right now and does not have his cable.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Digger said:


> Crawfish that was rude!!!!!!!
> He is down south right now and does not have his cable.


Hey Digger, just chill. I don't believe I was being rude to him. If you're talking about being rude, posting pictures and captioned it about someone else were rude. But you're being rude to me.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Stan, thanks for sticking up for me. I must say, I probably deserved Teo's remarks. I kinda brought them on myself. 

Teo, I'm sorry if I hurt your feelings. I was just joking with you and went too far. I PMed you saying this before. Please forgive me. It won't happen agaian.

I am back in town now. I'll post some pics early this evening. I'm just want to warn ya, they ain't very good. 

I wish I was still down Hatteras way.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Good job Jeff and you're right it's been a strange 'winter'. I caught a Flounder this past Saturday in 3 ft. of water.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

It's weird everywhere. There's still big blues and stripers up in Maryland. It's usually completely dead by now.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Nice work Jeff.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Good job Jeff. Sounds like you had a great day! Look forward to seeing the pictures!

Britt


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Dang Jeff, you seem to catch drum everywhere you go. Nice Job.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

no pic = no fish. Think you hittin that peyoti too hard


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Jeff*

That hole produces them in the summer as well.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Perty work Jeff, good fishing with ya. Too bad I always bring in the wind or grass or in this case both with me.

BTW Teo and Al, I seen the pics and it was a niceun.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Pretty Werk,Jeff..*

Cdog told me yesterday,but didnt' want to steal your thunder.. Hurry up and get those pics posted,can't wait ta see a "Jan surf drummie.."


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Sorry, not the best pics. 

Remember, l was all by my lonesome out there. 

And in a hurry to get him back into the water.










That's a 60" tape next to em.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Looks much better than they did on the camera. Man she looks pregnant. I see why ya kept saying it was fat. Did ya get a girth on her?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

That drummy have a tumor in its gut
? You always catch them freaky lookin fish....wheres them spots on tha tail....ya sure that wasn't jus a big croaker?:beer:


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> Sorry, not the best pics.


Yep maybe, but a 10 in my book, with the story that goes with them.


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice catch!..Don't ya just hate when ya have the beach all to yourself I have to check out Hatteras Jacks...A friend of mine has been there and said the same thing...Great place and great folks.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

surfcast said:


> I have to check out Hatteras Jacks...A friend of mine has been there and said the same thing...Great place and great folks.


HJ is a cool shop. Vinny wanted everyone to know that Ryan - the owner - would be takin' a little time off away from the shop this Winter. However, he said both him and Jimmy would be running things smoooother than a baby's backside.

Ryan did a great job of teachin' Vinny how to work on reels.

Here's a before and after pic of my new Abu 7500.

Before:










And after:


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

nice fish buddie,and nice coversion


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

Something doesn't look right with the reel clamp screws. They both look to be sticking up to high. I can also see that the reel foot is bent causing the 2 screws to angle toward each other, be careful when tightening up the clamp. I have 2 7000's that I did the same thing to(over-tighten the clamp). Nice looking spot-tail. By it's pale color it looks like it just came back into shallow water.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

longcast said:


> Something doesn't look right with the reel clamp screws. They both look to be sticking up to high. I can also see that the reel foot is bent causing the 2 screws to angle toward each other, be careful when tightening up the clamp. I have 2 7000's that I did the same thing to(over-tighten the clamp). Nice looking spot-tail. By it's pale color it looks like it just came back into shallow water.


Longcast, as you can see the reel is not mounted on a rod. The screws came down when mounted. The reel foot is not bent. It just looks that way in the pic. 

The only reason I'm using a reel clamp at all is it's going on a rod with a plate seat. 

I'll try and post another pic of it mounted.

Thanks.


----------

